# HELP! Golf MKV Bi-Xenon shutters high temperature and getting stuck :(



## donceto (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello there friends. I'm posting and hope will find good advice from someone who know or have good experience on Golf MKV (no-xenon) how to install and work without problems bi-xenon headlights with shutters, and aftermarket (not OEM) xenon kit.


So, I have Golf MKV TSI with regular halogen headlight, and when I decide to upgrade with bixenon i buyed this:

- OEM GTI Bi-Xenon Headlights with shutters, but without xenon ballast&bulbs
- Xenon D2S kit 55w aftermarket
- Halogen to Xenon adapters for headlights

Everything looks good, everything works fine... but my bad experience is if I put high beam longer than 5-6 minutes, xenon shutters stuck and stay open for a long time... After 2-3 weeks of this problem they stuck and stay forever like that (before i can shake headlight, and they will come back down), can't be turn back with shaking or hitting headlight 

So, I ordered new set of projectors + shutters, I was thinking that previous shutters are bad quality, so I ordered OEM Bosch... 

Same story with new one, they stuck if I use high beams longer than 5minutes... 


Now, I'm scared to use high beam... and till I don't solve this, high beams will use only for flashing 

I think problem is in heating of solenoid of shutters... Is somebody know right wiring of shutters, or correct voltage/amp need to open and work fine without stuck...? What should I do?

Intentionally I don't saying how they are wired, because I used internet manuals for wiring and they help me to make everything to work... but they don't help me for bi-xenon shutters, and strange is that I didn't find someone who have problem with solenoid shutters heating and getting stuck. 

So, can somebody help me? Thanks in advance!


Cheers,
Donce


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

donceto said:


> i buyed this:
> 
> - OEM GTI Bi-Xenon Headlights with shutters, but without xenon ballast&bulbs
> - Xenon D2S kit 55w aftermarket
> - Halogen to Xenon adapters for headlights


Can you be more specific about what you bought? Manufacturer, model, supplier? Why did you have to buy "Halogen to Xenon adapters" if they are already "Xenon" headlights?


----------



## donceto (Jun 29, 2011)

dennisgli said:


> Can you be more specific about what you bought? Manufacturer, model, supplier? Why did you have to buy "Halogen to Xenon adapters" if they are already "Xenon" headlights?


I bought OEM Golf MKV GTI Headlights like this:http://www.seriouswheels.com/pics-2007/2007-Volkswagen-R-GTI-Headlight-1920x1440.jpg

And I need to buy adapters like this: http://bilder.adaptershop.de/eBayBilder/16_Kabelbaum/300201.jpg

Do you know why my solenoids get melt after constant using high beam...?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dennisgli said:


> Can you be more specific about what you bought? Manufacturer, model, supplier? Why did you have to buy "Halogen to Xenon adapters" if they are already "Xenon" headlights?


the OP's car came with H7 low/high from the factory, as the connector is different

even on MKIV's, you need an adapter, as the connector is different.

back to the question at hand....

the real question is in the adapter harness.... how is it wired??? the shutters are normally controlled by the CECM. If it is direct wiring, the solenoid may be getting too much load, causing them to heat up to where it gets stuck.


----------

